# No LAN connection



## satori (May 21, 2008)

Please help

I have just purchased a Dell precision t3400 workstation
It has no LAN connection available
does have a 1394 connection
I'm a bit of a novice so let me know what info to provide to aid in assistance
is this a hardware problem or just a driver issue???


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Disclaimer: 
I am in no way an expert on this issue so take my advice lightly.

For starters I'm using the classic view for my control panel.
What I did in order to make a new LAN connection:
Step 1:
Click "Set up a home or small office network"
Step 2:
Run through the setup wizard (select "connects through router" -etc or "connects directly to the internet" depending on your personal setup)

That should do it.

edit: when you finish the wizard select that you don't need to make network discs.


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

Hi
The problem is that there is no local area connection through which to connect
as i understand this should happen automatically


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

I have already tried going through the setup procedure
but no joy.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Under: Control Panel-->System-->Device Manager-->Network Adapters 
Do you see two devices listed? ("1394 net adapter" and "intel...")


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

No
only the 1394 net adapter


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Here's the driver for your computer's lan card:
http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netxtreme_desktop.php
Integrated Broadcom® 5754 Gigabit6 Ethernet controller

Before you install the driver: are there any devices flagged in the device manager?


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

No there are no flagged items


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

how do i install the driver?


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Sorry for not being very much help but I would wait until someone with a little more experience in this field replies to your thread. 

To install driver:
Step 1:
Extract folder to desktop
Step 2: 
Go to: Control Panel-->Add Hardware 
Step 3:
Select the following options:
"Yes, I have already connected the hardware."-->"Add a new hardware device"-->"Install the hardware that I manually select from a list..."-->"Show All Devices"-->"Have a Disk"-->"Browse"(the folder on the desktop)-->Select the file and click "ok"


----------



## satori (May 21, 2008)

Thanks
but tells me that the file contains no information about my hardware.
do i need to select a hardware device from the list first?


----------

